# Ewan ko ba!



## Inglip

What is the meaning of ewan?

Is it 'iwan'? Which would make it 'I (will) leave already'?

Why is there the word 'ba' but not a question mark?

The next sentence was - 'Kundi lang 'yan hari dito,' - Except/but only that king here.


----------



## 082486

Ewan can  be translated to "don't know"
Ewan ko ba= "i don't know" or "i just don't know"


(for those who know, correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. Why is Ba used, but it is not a question? Shouldn't it just be 'Ewan ko' - I don't know?


----------



## yunikay

Hmmmmmm
because we are used to use ba for some sentences or phrase because
for me Ba in " ewan ko ba " is actually a question, "ewan ko ba" is saying that he/she really don't know. But I guess you miss understand it because some people say "ewan ko ba " in the way of shouting but. It's like mixed emotions, actually it depends, the way you use it is depending on the topic 
please correct me if I'm wrong )


----------



## niernier

Ewan or ewan ko means "I don't know".

This explanation might be partly correct, but "ewan ko ba" is the response if you don't know what to say, or how to react or if you can't give a proper explanation about something just like this one. - Ewan ko ba.


----------



## Inglip

OK thanks!


----------



## yunikay

niernier said:


> Ewan or ewan ko means "I don't know".
> 
> This explanation might be partly correct, but "ewan ko ba" is the response if you don't know what to say, or how to react or if you can't give a proper explanation about something just like this one. - Ewan ko ba.



may tama ka~!! check XD


----------



## mataripis

ewan means i don't know/not sure/not knowing about it. different from iwan=to leave


----------

